# Mailin' my meds to me



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys. I hope you are all doing well today.

I am in a bit of a pickle. I won't go into great detail, but basically, I am having trouble getting Aetna to figure out a way to give me my 3 months of prescriptions in a timely manner without going through the "emergency vacation permission" thing when I come to the states.

My only other option is to come to the states ever three months, get my three month prescription and wait for two weeks while the mail order pharmacy fill it and mails it to my mother's house so I can bring it back with me.

Now, I do have to see my doctor up here every three months in order to get my script so I can file it against insurance, so that's a no-brainer. But I only come up for a day or two to do it. But I can't use the emergency vacation filly-thingy anymore.

So, here's my question; rather, here is what I would like to do, and I don't know if I can.


Fly up every three months, see my doctor and get my scripts.

Send scripts to mail-in-order-evil-aetna-pharmacy for three month supply

Have prescriptions sent to my mothers house (where it takes two weeks to deliver)

I will be back in mexico by that time, since I work there (remember, my pre-existing condition isn't covered, so I have to use my health insurance in the states for meds; I'll explain why below).

Have my mother mail me my meds when she receives them.

The big question is whether or not my mother can LEGALLY mail my medications to me. I want to remain LEGAL in what I do.

*Answers to questions you may ask so that you don't go off topic please:*

All of my meds are "over the counter", so to speak, in Mexico. Unfortunately, two of the seven that are available in generic in the states are not available in generic in Mexico, and the rest are still under patent and are label only. Ergo, should I pay for them over the counter in mexico, all of my medications will cost almost 15,000 pesos a month. Yes, you got that right.

With my health insurance in the states, however, a 3 month supply of my medications cost me only $800 USD; for three months. so you can see why I have them filled in the states.

And since my condition is pre-existing, it's not covered in IIMS (or however you spell that).

__________________________

Okay, enough off topic. I just want to cover anything that someone may propose that would get us off topic as to my question regarding whether or not my mother can mail my meds to me or not.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The only outfit that I know of, which has an import license for medications, is Mail Boxes Etc. and they will charge heavily to provide that service. Rumor has it that they may cause your costs to double.
Otherwise, your mother can't send them to Mexico legally & getting them is problematic, at best.
Considering that you would have to travel to the USA every 90 days, at some serious expense, it looks like you might as well buy them here in Mexico or return permanently.
Many of us get a prescription here in Mexico, send a copy and make a claim against an insurance provider in the USA, eventually getting some portion of the expense reimbursed. It seems that Aetna should do that for you.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The only outfit that I know of, which has an import license for medications, is Mail Boxes Etc. and they will charge heavily to provide that service. Rumor has it that they may cause your costs to double.
> Otherwise, your mother can't send them to Mexico legally & getting them is problematic, at best.
> Considering that you would have to travel to the USA every 90 days, at some serious expense, it looks like you might as well buy them here in Mexico or return permanently.
> Many of us get a prescription here in Mexico, send a copy and make a claim against an insurance provider in the USA, eventually getting some portion of the expense reimbursed. It seems that Aetna should do that for you.


I do need to ask Aetna about that.

If my doctor in the states writes the prescription and I fill it in Mexico, will that suffice? Or do I have to have a doctor in Mexico write the prescription?

The meds, out of pocket for me in Mexico in USD are over $1500 a month. In the US, if I get them three months at a time, I immediately just pay a copay, and the amount is $800 for me for three months' worth. Much easier for me to pay than $1500 for one month and wait for reimbursement from Aetna.

Also, their reimbursement rate is much lower for out of country stuff; it's only 60% when I am international for hospital stuff; they don't cover for any routine items. I would imagine that for routine meds, it's probaby the same; much worse coverage, whereas in the states, my coverage for routine meds is much better.

Anyway, the question on the table is, can I get my scripts from my US doctor and fill them in Mexico, or do I need a doctor in Mexico to write the script?

I won't be returning to the states, because I can't afford to move back to the states. Otherwise, I will be living in my car.

Michelle


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> .................Many of us get a prescription here in Mexico, send a copy and make a claim against an insurance provider in the USA, eventually getting some portion of the expense reimbursed. It seems that Aetna should do that for you.


I pointed out to my Canadian insurance company that all the meds we take are available over-the-counter in Mexico, but they insist that the rules say each must be prescribed by a doctor, (even if our claim history shows 15 years of taking the same drugs).....so, at needless expense both for myself and "the plan", and a waste of everyone's time, I will have to go to a doctor every time I need our meds filled, claim the doctor's visit, etc., etc.
Is this what's meant by "the inefficiencies in our health care system"?


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

hehe.

So Mole, do you see a doctor in Mexico? I presume you do, since flying back to see your Canadian doctor would be fiscally challenging.

Ringo, again, is it possible for me to use prescriptions from my US doctor and fill in Mexico, or do I have to use a doctor in Mexico? I have a doctor in Mexico who will prescribe, I just want to find out.

Thanks!


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

HolyMole: You could see a Dr. at Farmacia Similares ( Dr. Simi!!) for your script. I think they charge about 20 pesos. Other pharmacies must have a Doctor who can do this cheaply. How do you get your (snipped objectionable term) meds to Mexico. I was unable to find a good method. 

On edit I just saw an ad ON THIS FORUM for a Canadian Pharmacy that ships to many places. Maybe they ship to Mexico??

(snipped - shipping medications or medical equipment without a license is illegal)


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

cheldear said:


> hehe.
> 
> So Mole, do you see a doctor in Mexico? I presume you do, since flying back to see your Canadian doctor would be fiscally challenging.
> 
> ...


I don't know that answer but here are a few thoughts on costs.

Not trying to second guess your needs but if it were me, I'd see a Mexican doctor to re-evaluate my medical needs. American doctors are notorious for over prescribing expensive drugs (i.e. Prozac Nation) at the bidding of the pharma lobbies.

Even if mailing the meds were legal, which I doubt it is, you run the risk of them being "lost" and then what? Have you looked for a Mexican mail order place to deliver in Mexico? It might be out of pocket but just like 90 day mail order is cheaper in the U.S. than a 30 day pharmacy fill, maybe you can knock that $1500 down some.

Another option is a flight to U.S. to see the doc and get the script, then another flight back to bring back the meds. It adds the cost and time of another flight but may still be cheaper than local out of pocket fills.

Now if there was any way you could "get ahead" in your prescriptions by three months (maybe a one-time buy of three months supply in Mexico) then you could do as you do now, making a flight every three months to get the script, then bringing back the meds you got filled from the previous script. Or maybe you could convince your doc to give you an extra script one time for the above purposes so you will have a buffer 3 month supply.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

cheldear said:


> The meds, out of pocket for me in Mexico in USD are over $1500 a month. In the US, if I get them three months at a time, I immediately just pay a copay, and the amount is $800 for me for three months' worth. Much easier for me to pay than $1500 for one month and wait for reimbursement from Aetna.


I'm reminded of an old joke. A guy is driving along low on fuel and comes to two gas stations across from each other. One has a sign saying $3.00/g and the other says $2.00/g so he pulls into the cheaper one. But there's a sign on the pump "sorry, out of gas" so he goes across the street and fills up. He gives the attendant some grief though, asking why he charges so much more than the guy across the street. The attendant replies "heck, when we're out of gas we only charge $1.00/g".

The point is, option B is only better than option A if option B is possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think the OP should, after seeing a Mexican physician to re-evalueate the situation, do some serious shopping for generic equivalents at the many discount 'farmacias'. In many cases, there are generics available at 1/2 to 1/5 the cost of proprietary medications. Also, there are older medications which are just as effective as the newer ones 'pushed' by the pharmaceutical reps.

Cheldear,
Your prescription is not valid in Mexico, but it may be informative. Be sure the writing is legible and ask the 'farmacia' to look up the medication. Proprietary names aren't necessarily the same, as there may be other manufacturers of the medication.
In Mexico, only controlled substances (narcotics) require a prescription. However, there is talk of some antibiotics, which are often over-used, requiring a prescription in the very near future.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah. I was hoping not to get into the generic issues.

I have had this disease for over 22 years, so I have to take these meds.

My aunt and I spent two hours poring over the computers at the farmacia regarding my meds and getting lists of all the available generics for each of my medications, and everything that sounded like my medications. I spent hours and hours researching every last one of them.

The one that had generics were non-FDA approved generics; unfortunately, the one FDA approved generic is not available in Mexico.

Problem is, you have to mess with the dosaging when dealing with non-FDA approved generics from other countries.

Because these medications are life-critical for me, I can't do that.

I also can't take meds that are equivalent. After 22 years, I have been on every medication available for my condition and am now on the last available. In fact, we run a thin line on what I take now.

I am actually titrating off of one medication as we speak, and I am hoping to titrate off of one more so that I am down to just a few.

So, as it stands, only one of the meds has any equivalents outside the US in generic, and the dosaging would take too long in trial to determine the changes required. If the dosaging were not directly correlated, it could cause major life-threatening issues.

The others are all marka with no available generics, excepting one, and the generic is not available in Mexico. There is no equivalent non-FDA generic available in Mexico, that might be available in Europe or whatever that has made it's way down to Mexico.

As for the flight thingy, that's exactly what the point of all of this was.

My goal was to try to avoid an issue I am having with my mail in pharmacy; they won't ship to Mexico. And Aetna won't let me fill three month's worth of prescriptions at the walgreens or whatever unless it's a "travel" thing. They let me do it once, but now that I am doing it every three months, they want me to do it through mail in pharmacy.

Mail in pharmacy takes two weeks from the time they get the prescription until you get the actual prescriptions to your doorstep. I can't come home for two weeks every three months. That's why I was asking if my mom could mail my prescriptions to me. I was planning on coming home for a day or two every three months, seeing my doctor, and mailing in the scripts, and hoping that my mom could mail my prescriptions to me when they came to her house.

My copays for three months worth of medications in the states is a heck of a lot cheaper than paying for them in Mexico specifically because I can get the generics in the States; in Mexico, I can only get the brand names of the two that are genericized, and the others are patented with no generics available.

So, that's where this question came from.

So, re-diagnosing is not an option. Going home for two weeks every three months is not an option because I work.

I will call Aetna and find out how much they reimburse me for medications, if at all, in Mexico.

Currently, the way that they work for international care is as follows:

1. No reimbursement for routine care.
2. Emergent care: I pay out of pocket for all costs. I submit all receipts, and they reimburse 60% of the costs after I fulfill my deductible.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Ringo: BTW, antibiotics went prescription in May. It was early May.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you looked into the drug benefits of IMSS? The cost of IMSS is only $3375 pesos/year. I don't know how they handle drugs, but drugs are not on the list of things they don't cover. Interestingly, when I signed up they gave me a list of what is not covered, but not a list of what is covered.

Will


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

cheldear said:


> hehe.
> So Mole, do you see a doctor in Mexico? I presume you do, since flying back to see your Canadian doctor would be fiscally challenging.......





moisheh; said:


> HolyMole: You could see a Dr. at Farmacia Similares ( Dr. Simi!!) for your script. I think they charge about 20 pesos. Other pharmacies must have a Doctor who can do this cheaply. How do you get your (snipped objectionable term) meds to Mexico. I was unable to find a good method.....


I'm still an expat wannabee, folks, as noted in my header info. Can't get to Mexico fulltime unless and until we sell our house here in British Columbia....and the market's gone into the tank for the foreseeable future.

So, we spend 6 months home and 6 months in Mexico. My insurance company lets me claim 6 months' worth of prescriptions just before we go south, so right now we don't have a problem. I'll keep the good "Dr. Simi" in mind, though, for future reference.

As far as seeing a doctor, the last one we saw in Zihuatanejo charged 1200 pesos for a home visit, for which our provincial healthcare plan reimbursed me $38. 
In contrast, my wife is currently still in hospital here following an aortobifemoral bypass. The bill for this invasive surgery, 3 days in ICU and another week in hospital recovering? Nada, zilch, zero. 
Thank God for socialized medicine.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Tundra. Here's what I do know.

IMSS does not cover pre-existing conditions. I think that it may have a 3-year condition on that, but regardless, no pre-existing conditions.

As for medications, I will look into that. That may preclude medications that have to do with pre-existing conditions. 

Ringo, do you have any information on this? I know you are well-informed on IMSS. Do you know if they cover medications in any capacity? I also know you are familiar with the fact that they don't cover pre-existing conditions. If they do cover meds, do you know if they cover meds that have to do with pre-existing conditions?

Thanks!

M--

PS: Ringo, I do know I have to have my official visa to be on IMSS. When I start my job when I get back, they are putting me through the system.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

IMSS won't cover pre-existing conditions, nor the medications for them. IMSS is in financial trouble and is frequently out of medicines, causing patients to have to buy them out of pocket.
Private insurance usually refuses prior conditions also.
As such, the OP is probably wise to continue to 'vacation' in Mexico and remain eligible for care in Canada.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

IMSS does cover medications. They have their own pharmacies but do have problems. Many times they run out of popular drugs. Can take weeks or months before they are available. The latest and greatest are not on their lists. Be aware that IMSS service and care varies from region to region. I understand that in the Guad area it is acceptable. In some states I would not take my cat to their clinics. Like all socialized medicine the system is short of funding. I have heard rumors that there is a possibility foreigners will not be eligible at some future date. Mexico has a multi tiered system. There is Progresso for the poor. Imss. Then government employees have their own system,ISSTE, and it is very good. When you need a specialist or fancy meds you get a "purchase order" that you can take to any pharmacy. Proper appointments without long waits. Unfortunately none of us can buy into that system. The military has another system and I am told it is excellent . Of course there is also an extensive private health system. Many private hospitals are equal to better US hospitals. Others, especially in the coastal tourist areas, charge outrageous fees for bad care.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The OP was asking about IMSS medications for pre-existing conditions, I believe.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Well good news, at least for the next 9-10 months.

I talked to my insurance company. I can indeed get reimbursement for my medications if I get them filled in Mexico, through a prescription written by a doctor in Mexico.

And, they did give me the vacation override for this next three months. So I no longer have to worry about the mail in pharmacy issue about coming back to the states every three months and having to wait at least two weeks for the meds to arrive on my doorstep in the states.

I can get my scripts from my doctor in Mexico, purchase them at the farmacia, and then submit for reimbursement. It ends up being about the same amount of money since the meds are less expensive here in Mexico, even with the buy rate of the dollar.

Of course, as soon as my COBRA runs out... LOL

Thanks everyone for all of your input. I have really appreciated everything you have told me, and I would not have even thought to call about reimbursement for meds in Mexico without your mentioning it.

M--


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I did assume, and hope, that Aetna would do as mine does. It is a hassle and often a long wait, but it does work. That reminds me that I have a stack of receipts to submit before they get a year old and aren't good any more. Check with Aetna to see if they have such limits, or if they limit purchase timing. For example: Today I bought one package of Spiriva, because that's all that was in stock. If I buy another tomorrow, it will not be reimbursed because I have to wait until I use up 75% of today's purchase. Strangely, if I were able to buy ten boxes today, on the same receipt; no problem.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

You mean like, in my limitation, I can't refill until i have utilized 80% of what I have.

For example, when I fill for a month's worth of pills, I have to have utilized 80% of the pills before filling again.

Is that what you mean?

And you are having issues getting a full month's worth at at time, so you have to purchase in such a way that the dates in which you purchase show that you have utilized X percentage of the medication before you purchase more?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, it is 75% with my company. Aetna may be different, so you should check with them. Often, pharmacies, even the big ones, carry very low stock of any one item, since they can re-supply daily. As such, you can order the day before and hope the get it in for you.........Mañana.
The system in the USA makes the very word 'insurance' a joke; and not a very funny one.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's the lowdown.

Mailboxes, Etc. is now owned by The UPS Store. It's actually not as simple as them having a license to mail meds.

You have to do a lot of prelim work on the front and it's near impossible for one to do it and get it all approved.

You have to have your doctor call the Mexican Consulate, talk to them about your meds, submit a bunch of stuff, go through their red tape and get it approved.

After that, you have to submit a massive amount of forms and get those approved.

After that, then the UPS store can do their thing, but it is prohibitively expensive, as mentioned here earlier.

So bottom line, the legal way to send meds is almost impossible to do, and EXTREMELY expensive, and your doctor is probably going to get cranky about talking to the consulate and jumping through their hoops.


----------



## MangoMike (Apr 7, 2010)

*How many?*

Is there a limit to the number of months worth of a prescription you can bring to Mexico at once if you drive in? I believe I can get up to 12 months worth at a time NOB.
MM


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

I imagine that as long as you have a valid prescription written for the entire length of the prescribed medication you are carrying, you can bring it in... 

I can only get three months at a time per my insurance, which is why I talk about three months specifically in this thread.

If my insurance let me fill 12 months and my script called for 12 months, I would imagine that I could bring 12 months in with me. I wish I had that type of insurance.

I know my aunt brings in one prescription that is sufficient for two years' worth of medication when she comes to the states from time to time. But she pays for it out of pocket, so she just gets the script from the guy, he writes it for X amount, and she fills it and brings it back. It's not like you can **tell** that is' a 2 year long prescription or anything. It's just XXX number of pills.


----------



## heather.agustin (Aug 5, 2011)

*Getting medication and medical supplies in mexico*

I am a diabetic and am moving to mexico with my husband, here in the U.S. im on medicare and i know i can not use it in Mexico. I live in T.X. and have family that can send to me. But can you send medical supplies through the mail without getting in any kind of trouble? Does anyone know how much it cost for novolog insulin in mexico? thanks for any help you might be able to give.lane:


----------

